# rb20det gear box trouble



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

since i got the gear box i could only find two gears 1st and 2nd. I thoght it just wanted to be turned over by the engine so i mounted itand turned the engine, i can only find 3rd gear and in third the car cant start. its like the starter is stick until i take it out of gear. 

nb. there is no oil in the box as yet 
the clutch is not hooked up as yet

i guess even if it is hard to find the gears it should at least find them and start? 

i duuno what seems to be my problem?


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The first problem is the clutch, well not really a problem though. By saying it's not hooked up as yet, I assume you mean the clutch release master/slave cylinder.

If so, that's your problem. The starter uses the clutch flywheel to start the car. So, if you'r transmission in is 3rd and you don't have the clutch released, the car isn't going to start.


----------



## hks drifter (Oct 28, 2011)

can anyone give me advice on putting a rb20det gearbox togeather from peices?


----------

